

Is Flash Good For iPhone? - gb
http://www.edge-online.com/features/is-flash-good-for-iphone

======
kakooljay
Yep.. of course it is. Is flash good for PCs? Is Thai food good for
international cuisine? Choice & competition are GOOD. We just need better ways
to find & filter apps (& information in general).

